# A blog about my separation and troubled past.



## RobertD (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.thelongesttrip.net/

I have treated my wife poorly and have had a change of heart.
I am looking for words of encouragment and people to challenge me to continue on my new path.

I love my family and desire ultimately to reunite. I have a lot of work to do.

Please view my blog and post your comments here or there. Let me know if I can help you or if you can help me.

Thank you.
-Robert


----------



## mommyto3boys (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Robert, it asks for a username and password.


----------



## RobertD (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.thelongesttrip.net/

Hello. Thank you for your interest. I have exported the blog to a webpage that does not require a PW.

Thank you.


----------

